# Trout eat small trout, really?



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have always heard that big trout eat smaller trout. That seems reasonable, but I have personally never seen evidence of it. Of course I throw back most of my over 20" trout, but I am wondering if anyone has ever cleaned a big trout with a small trout inside. 
Fisherdad1


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No, but I've seen a big gator trout smack the crap out of a white trout on my line.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have also caught specks on white trout


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had something big strike at a small speck when I was lifting it out of the water and always assumed it was a gator, but never had any hard evidence.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Never seen a fish that doesn't eat the smaller of his kind.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I once caught an 8" speck on a 5" yozuri... target of opportunity I guess, if they're hongry, they'll bite something.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Cannibalism in the wild is very common, fish, mammals, etc. all will eat the young of their same kind. Law of nature.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes they do and Will!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was shark fishing off Garcon and my clicker started going off....I snatched and reeled and felt something but it wasn't big (shark comparison). I was fishing w/ a 9-10 inch croaker. I reeled it up and it was a big ole gator trout. I didn't measure it but I would have bet it was 26-28 inches. So I would assume they would eat other trout w/ no problems.....Don't believe they have a though process that tells them not to eat their own.....hahaaha


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Back in the late 1970's I was bumping a grub at the end of old South Wind Marina on Gulf Beach Highway. I was actually looking for a flounder or two to take home that night for dinner (it used to be easy pickings there for this kind of thing in season). I got into some small specks around 12 to 15 inches and had one on the end of my line. When he got to the top, I jerked the rod tip a few times to try and pop the hook out and I saw a huge shadow up under the trout. It was a gator trout that looked to be at least 8+ pounds (I am 55 now and it is still the biggest trout that I have ever seen in my life). Before I just about pissed myself (not knowing what to do next) the small trout disappeared head first in one gulp by this monster and before the drag could start singing I was popped off by some barnacles under the pier. I will NEVER forget the sight of all this happening in what seems like over a minute, when in fact it was over in seconds. The answer to your question is YES.............


----------



## jrl1984 (Mar 30, 2015)

Me and my brother were fishing one of my favoright spots in panama city and we had been catching some good fish.Then I hook a small trout and about half way to the boat it takes off stripping drag like crazy.My brother asked me what i thought it was I said it's a big red no doubt but if its a speck it's the biggets one i've ever seen.Guess what after about 10 min I get it about 20 ft from the boat and he turns and it's in my best guess a 35" to 38" speck then he spits out a 14" speck and swims away. I ve been speck fishing sence i was 11 now 31 and ive caught and seen plenty between 27" to 30" and this one wasen't even close to them. I cant wait to go try for him again this year!!!


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Found one of the best baits for big trout is a nice fresh 8 inch trout. YMMV.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

When catching numerous smaller Specs, you should fish out and away from that spot. The LARGER Specs are holding out from the school of smaller fish and rush into the school when feeding.


----------

